# Dehydrated apple powder in Rib Rub?



## hilbillyinca (May 22, 2009)

So I've been toying with the idea, and wondering if anyone has tried this yet.

I like an "appley-sweet" flavor to go with spiciness of my pork rib rub. Typically I foil in apple juice, or beer/apple cider vinegar to get some of that flavor.

But my thought is to by dehydrated apple slices, grind them up and to the rub.


Anybody tried this? would it get bitter, be a dose of awesomeness??? 
Thoughts please


----------



## pineywoods (May 22, 2009)

I actually just got some powdered apple to try in some rubs but haven't had the chance to use it yet. It sounds good and I think it will work.


----------



## richoso1 (May 22, 2009)

I've used powdered honey in some rubs, I think your idea may work. Keep us posted, and have a great weekend my friend.


----------



## hilbillyinca (May 22, 2009)

Powdered honey?? do tell.. where would one find such a treat??


----------



## pineywoods (May 22, 2009)

Try here for one place its where I got powdered maple, honey, apple, spiced apple, and orange
But be warned it takes awhile to get it its ground to order

http://www.naturesflavors.com/default.php/cPath/92_21


----------



## gnubee (May 22, 2009)

After you sacrifice a piece of meat to test it out be sure to let us know how it worked out. 

I suspect it will be awesome as there is lots of sugar in apples. Apple juice mops are, after all, just powdered apple with water added. 

A favorite that I have just tried recently instead of my usual 1/2 apple juice and dark rum mix was to use straight orange brandy as a mop. Man that turned out good.  What with first spritzing it on the meat, then spritz some in my mouth , then on the meat , then more in the mouth etc etc.. ran out of brandy but it was a fun smoke.


----------



## smokeguy (May 22, 2009)

Sounds great- don't see why it wouldn't work.  Let us know after you try it.


----------



## carpetride (May 22, 2009)

Look here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ight=apple+rub


Edit:  Your idea of slicing drying and grinding does work as that is how I started but you will grow tired of that process, powder is reasonably priced and much more convenient.


----------



## teacup13 (May 22, 2009)

yes i use it all the time especially when i am Q'ing pork... last loin i did had dried apple ground up in it... i just started experimenting with it and i really think it adds to the taste...

i didnt brine,spritz or sauce my loin last time to see if i could taste the difference.. the rub with apple in it is a winner.


----------



## desertlites (May 22, 2009)

BBchev (andy) turned me on to the idea-u need to get the apples pretty dried to grind-I didn't have sucess-so I went to trader joes and bought apple chips-kinda like potato chips-still had to oven them to get them to grind,anyhow I used it on a couple slabs of bacon-coulda used some apple jack along with it-the bacon had a slight apple taste-maybe try pineys idea and order it-stronger flavor ?


----------



## hilbillyinca (May 23, 2009)

Apple Powder? Maple, honey? Who'd a thunkit??

Thanks so much!! you guys just opened up a whole new realm of possibilities for me!

If I can find some locally (should be able to find in san francisco) then I'll put up qview this weekend!

Thanks again for the great responses. Man I love this forum


----------



## richoso1 (May 23, 2009)

This place ships out of Colorado, takes a few days. http://www.savoryspiceshop.com/.sear...p=honey+powder
Good luck my friernd.


----------



## justpassingthru (May 23, 2009)

I’d like to chime in too, yes I have and we really like the results, the Pig’s Worst Nightmare recipe that has been posted is what I used.  We don’t have dehydrated apple slices so I have to do it the old fashioned way.

  I also make orange powder from orange peels (white included) leave them in the sun for a couple of days until they become crispy and then run them through the grinder, this is really good on chicken. 

Enjoy, Gene


----------



## shooterrick (May 23, 2009)

Most of my injections contain apple juice. I to have been looking for apple powder. I would guess it will be very good indeed!
I also read somewhere of using koolaid powder in varioius flavors in rub.  Gonna give that a try someday also.


----------



## tasunkawitko (May 23, 2009)

i see no reason not to try it - keep in mind that it will provide sugar, so you might want to adjust any other sugar accordingly.


----------



## creative rock (May 25, 2009)

I have made dried apple powder before, it is good. I have been dehydrating for almost 30 years, and over dried apples many time ;)

If you can find freeze dried apples, or other fruits freeze dried it powders easier.

If you like Cinnamon toast, try it with apple powder mixed in with the Cinnamon and sugar mix, mmmmmmmm

Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## pineywoods (May 29, 2009)

I used the apple powder in some Jeff's rub today and all of us said you can taste the apple flavor. I spritzed with apple juice and used apple chips just as I normally do but the apple flavor was definitely stronger. Next time I'm going to try adding it into my brine


----------

